# Neapolitan: che so’ fesso io?



## italtrav

Contesto: Lino Banfi racconta la storiella di Alì Babà nel libro suo,  _C’era una volta_ .

Oggi i quaranta ladroni non sarebbero mica così fessi. Tutta quella ricchezza chiusa nella grotta per farci che? Niente. Io avrei smesso di fare il ladrone, mi sarei pentito, avrei dato qualcosa in beneficenza e poi mi sarei goduto la mia parte standomene tutto il giorno in vacanza. E che so’ fesso io? Altro che stare sempre in giro per i deserti a razziare e uccidere.

My attempt at translation: Today the 40 thieves would scarcely be such fools. All that wealth shut up in a cave doing _what_ for them? Nothing. I would have given up thieving, repented, made a charitable offering and then would have enjoyed my share of the loot by staying all day on vacation. Am I some kind of fool? Anything but wandering endlessly through the desert, plundering and killing.

The phrase I really don't understand is "che so’ fesso io?" Is the apostrophe signaling a shortened form of _sono_? Is this dialect? A proverb?
And to tell the truth,  I'm not really all that certain of "standomene tutto il giorno in vacanza," either. All help gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Necsus

Hi, italtrav.
I think your translation of the sentence in the title is correct, the meaning in fact is "Sono forse fesso?" or even better in my opinion "Non sono mica fesso!"
You know the rule is one question per thread, so I can't answer you about "standomene", but maybe I can suggest you that it means "e me ne sarei stato".


----------



## emzed

italtrav said:


> The phrase I really don't understand is "che so’ fesso io?" Is the apostrophe signaling a shortened form of _sono_? Is this dialect? A proverb?



È una domanda retorica, tipica di alcuni dialetti meridionali (posso affermarlo con sicurezza per il napoletano, ma Banfi è pugliese). Come diceva giustamente Necsus la risposta implicita alla domanda è l'affermazione dell'esatto contrario.

Anch'io me ne starei tutto il giorno in vacanza...


----------



## stez

Necsus said:


> Hi, italtrav.
> I think your translation of the sentence in the title is correct, the meaning in fact is "Sono forse fesso?" or even better in my opinion "Non sono mica fesso!"
> You know the rule is one question per thread, so I can't answer you about "standomene", but maybe I can suggest ​to you that it means "e me ne sarei stato".


----------



## Necsus

Thanks for your correction, stez.


----------

